# Bournemouth -- WWII spots to see?



## sima19 (Aug 9, 2008)

Can anyone give me some tips on what to see related to WWII?

I'm thinking of heading to Bournemouth during my trip to London this fall. I know I can visit the Pavillion but wondering about any other haunts?

Thanks in advance,
Jennifer


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2008)

Bournemouth was extensively discussed in this thread. Might give you some ideas.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/bournemouth-raid-1943-a-11371.html


----------

